# Bear Cage Doors



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I thought "The great outdoors" a fitting forum for this story.

The vast oil field in Prudhoe Bay Alaska has many bears; brown, grizzly and polar. The oil patch produces a lot of garbage in which the bears (try) to feed on. Seems no matter how you store that refuse, the bears find a way to get to it. Then there's all the workers; to the big bears they're just another meal.

So those that work up there have to be ever watchful of those hungry guys lurking around the camps and oil facilities. Many buildings have video cameras pointed at doors and gates monitoring bear activity. Up in the Arctic oil patch there are few buildings with windows at ground level. Many facilities have bear cages around the doors outside so people can safely enter and exit the building protected from bears while being in a door cage. The bear doors that do not have bear cages require a call for a bear check from the control room before exiting.

Given all the food and garbage inside most oil and gas facility buildings, a big hungry bear inside any building would be a bad thing, for the bear and the hands.

Building in the frozen Arctic Ocean:









Typical Bear Cage Doorway:









Call the Control Room for a Door #8 Bear Check:









Sign Close-up:









Kinda different, it's a wonder gasoline's not $5 a gallon!


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Dang, that is cool. I'd love to see the bears out there.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

They going to put a phone number on the door to actually call? That is sick joke lol.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

RnF said:


> They going to put a phone number on the door to actually call? That is sick joke lol.


The phone rings directly to the control room when you pick it up or they use hand held radios, either way you don't need a number to call.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

That is insane... i would love to see that in real life... thanks for the story and pics..


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

That would be awesome...to see the bears...and not be eaten


----------

